# QUIZ: What Halloween Monster Are You?



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

*Which Halloween Monster are you?*

Take the quiz by clicking here.

*My Results:*

*YOU ARE A FRANKENSTEIN MONSTER *

Your childhood was rough, cobbled together from this and that. You finally got a hold of what was going on, and tried to be friendly. But it didn't quite work out, no matter how hard you tried. People kept trying to harm you. Finally you struck back out of self-preservation. You never really meant to have things like this, but you were surrounded by intolerance. They would pay for the way they treated you! 
You're very strong, but not very quick. If you're overwhelmed by numbers and scared by fire, you can't hold out for long.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

> *YOU ARE A WITCH *
> 
> Witches aren't physically strong, nor are they imposing. Their power is in their mind, their cunning and intelligence. They don't mind doing a bit of gathering and a bit of mixing in order to create their potions and spells. They can plan out their revenge, track down a target from afar and set it loose without warning. They do like to let their target know what is going on, so the target can suffer even more, knowing who caused it. A nice parchment or sign left behind will do the trick!
> 
> Be sure to keep a crystal ball around to glance into the future, and some incense and sweet drinks with which to seduce the unwary. But watch out for those resistant to your spells - if they get close, they can be your undoing.


A witch, eh? Huh.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Here are my results

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures


Aaron


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!

~Wow, just what I was hoping for!I have a huge facination with vampires!Whoo-hoo! ~


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

YOU ARE A FRANKENSTEIN MONSTER 

Your childhood was rough, cobbled together from this and that. You finally got a hold of what was going on, and tried to be friendly. But it didn't quite work out, no matter how hard you tried. People kept trying to harm you. Finally you struck back out of self-preservation. You never really meant to have things like this, but you were surrounded by intolerance. They would pay for the way they treated you! 

You're very strong, but not very quick. If you're overwhelmed by numbers and scared by fire, you can't hold out for long.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

YOU ARE A WITCH 

Witches aren't physically strong, nor are they imposing. Their power is in their mind, their cunning and intelligence. They don't mind doing a bit of gathering and a bit of mixing in order to create their potions and spells. They can plan out their revenge, track down a target from afar and set it loose without warning. They do like to let their target know what is going on, so the target can suffer even more, knowing who caused it. A nice parchment or sign left behind will do the trick! 

Be sure to keep a crystal ball around to glance into the future, and some incense and sweet drinks with which to seduce the unwary. But watch out for those resistant to your spells - if they get close, they can be your undoing.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

She's a witch! Burn her!!!  Wait, that means you'd have to burn me too. Uh, never mind.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

"She turned me into a newt!"
"A newt?"
"...I got better...."

"And what do we burn apart from witches?"


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

*YOU ARE A VAMPIRE*

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness of velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. you tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

YOU ARE A ZOMBIE 

You had a good life. You lived, you loved, you lost. And now you were looking forward to a long eternal rest, to move on with what the world had in store for you. But it was not to be. Someone has dragged you back out of the grave and sucked your brains out too. You can't even control what you do, you can just plod around. Your friends and family are terrified of you and just want to destroy you. It's all very confusing, but also extremely irritating. Time to whack a screaming teenager or two to teach them a lesson - why did they grab the flashlight instead of something a bit more threatening?? 

You're stronger than just about anyone you run into, but you're pretty slow. Watch out for those guys with flamethrowers! 

I thought I was a vampire! *sob.... sob*


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

YOU ARE A WEREWOLF 

You love the moon, you love the night, you love the forest. During most of the month you're able to present yourself as a normal part of society, dealing with the boring things that go on daily. But when that full moon begins to rise, you throw off those shackles and run wild, enjoying the rush of freedom, the wilderness and wind and fierce joy. You jump over boulders, splash through lakes. and sure, if someone gets in your way, you tend to push them away rather harshly. But they deserve it, intruding on your one night of pleasure! 

Just keep an eye open for those with silver weapons. Some people don't appreciate your one night of fun, and might try to put an end to it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

YOU ARE A FRANKENSTEIN MONSTER 

Your childhood was rough, cobbled together from this and that. You finally got a hold of what was going on, and tried to be friendly. But it didn't quite work out, no matter how hard you tried. People kept trying to harm you. Finally you struck back out of self-preservation. You never really meant to have things like this, but you were surrounded by intolerance. They would pay for the way they treated you! 
You're very strong, but not very quick. If you're overwhelmed by numbers and scared by fire, you can't hold out for long.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I am the birds. man that sucks.  oooo chirp chirp. scary stuff.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

im a vampire man..ya!

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes, I was also a witch.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

YOU ARE A MUMMY 

You were one of the nobles of Egypt, living a life of richness and pleasure, eating the best meats, enjoying fresh fruit and vegetables, drinking the finest wines and beer. Your servants kept your clothes clean, your home clean and your free time very entertaining. And finally when your time was done, you were wrapped in clean linen and laid to rest with your favorite belongings. But someone disturbed your eternal rest! Who dared interrupt your most enjoyable sleep? 

Not only do you wish to destroy this intruder, but you want to curse them to leave a warning for anyone else who might get these ideas! Your treasures are YOURS to enjoy for eternity! Just watch out for those with fire, and for those who come in numbers. While you're wise, you're not very quick, and can easily be overcome.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Says I'm a witch. Kinda has a familiar ring to it, I think I've heard that before.

Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

> YOU ARE A VAMPIRE
> 
> Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.
> 
> Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


Sounds about right


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures! 


Thats ME!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

*YOU ARE A VAMPIRE*

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbeliving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures.

I guess I picked a good avatar after all.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

_*YOU ARE A WITCH* _
_Witches aren't physically strong, nor are they imposing. Their power is in their mind, their cunning and intelligence. They don't mind doing a bit of gathering and a bit of mixing in order to create their potions and spells. They can plan out their revenge, track down a target from afar and set it loose without warning. They do like to let their target know what is going on, so the target can suffer even more, knowing who caused it. A nice parchment or sign left behind will do the trick! __Be sure to keep a crystal ball around to glance into the future, and some incense and sweet drinks with which to seduce the unwary. But watch out for those resistant to your spells - if they get close, they can be your undoing. _

Quite appropriate!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

YOU ARE A WEREWOLF 

You love the moon, you love the night, you love the forest. During most of the month you're able to present yourself as a normal part of society, dealing with the boring things that go on daily. But when that full moon begins to rise, you throw off those shackles and run wild, enjoying the rush of freedom, the wilderness and wind and fierce joy. You jump over boulders, splash through lakes. and sure, if someone gets in your way, you tend to push them away rather harshly. But they deserve it, intruding on your one night of pleasure! 

Just keep an eye open for those with silver weapons. Some people don't appreciate your one night of fun, and might try to put an end to it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YOU ARE A MUMMY 

You were one of the nobles of Egypt, living a life of richness and pleasure, eating the best meats, enjoying fresh fruit and vegetables, drinking the finest wines and beer. Your servants kept your clothes clean, your home clean and your free time very entertaining. And finally when your time was done, you were wrapped in clean linen and laid to rest with your favorite belongings. But someone disturbed your eternal rest! Who dared interrupt your most enjoyable sleep? 

Not only do you wish to destroy this intruder, but you want to curse them to leave a warning for anyone else who might get these ideas! Your treasures are YOURS to enjoy for eternity! Just watch out for those with fire, and for those who come in numbers. While you're wise, you're not very quick, and can easily be overcome.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Which Halloween Monster are you? 

YOU ARE THE BIRDS 

You try to mind your own business. You like your forests, where you can be free and roam. But someone keeps antagonizing you. Your prods for them to go away are ignored. Luckily, you're not defenseless. You've got your beaks, you've got your claws. It's time to get some payback for being bothered so much, and to get these people out for good. Just watch out for their weapons - a few shotgun blasts and you're toast!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU ARE A SKELETON 

You had a good life. You went to your eternal rest. Now many years have passed and just your bones remain, nice and clean, peaceful and quiet. Then someone comes along and animates you! You don't even have a smile or a warm hand to hold - just crunchy bones mysteriously held together. How can someone kill you? There's no brain to mush, no heart to stab. Maybe the best someone could do is mash the bones into dust, or try to take on whoever has animated you. You don't really care, you're just a collection of bones. 

Skeletons! Yay! :xbones:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

> Which Halloween Monster are you?
> 
> YOU ARE A VAMPIRE
> 
> ...


I'm starting to notice a trend here....


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

YOU ARE A SKELETON -woohooo

You had a good life. You went to your eternal rest. Now many years have passed and just your bones remain, nice and clean, peaceful and quiet. Then someone comes along and animates you! You don't even have a smile or a warm hand to hold - just crunchy bones mysteriously held together. How can someone kill you? There's no brain to mush, no heart to stab. Maybe the best someone could do is mash the bones into dust, or try to take on whoever has animated you. You don't really care, you're just a collection of bones.

Tid bit from below you are a skeleton:
_Skeletons have always held a fascination for people. The thought that this was all that remained of us after we died, and the thought that those bones might be able to move and hurt us, is very compelling. How can you harm a creature made of only bone?

Skeletons don't seem to be the main villans in any movies either, they're just the peons, being used to terrorize people._


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

YOU ARE A FRANKENSTEIN MONSTER 

Your childhood was rough, cobbled together from this and that. You finally got a hold of what was going on, and tried to be friendly. But it didn't quite work out, no matter how hard you tried. People kept trying to harm you. Finally you struck back out of self-preservation. You never really meant to have things like this, but you were surrounded by intolerance. They would pay for the way they treated you! 

You're very strong, but not very quick. If you're overwhelmed by numbers and scared by fire, you can't hold out for long.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh How Perfect Sin, we are the same, that is prolly a good thing since we live together :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hella said:


> Oh How Perfect Sin, we are the same, that is prolly a good thing since we live together :devil:


That is funny, since I couldn't bear to be in a coffin; me being claustrophobic and all. 

Another funny thing that this thread has been around for as long as it has and I am only now taking the quiz.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Big shocker *

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!

Not surprised by this,, I love everything vampire:devil:


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

YOU ARE A ZOMBIE 

You had a good life. You lived, you loved, you lost. And now you were looking forward to a long eternal rest, to move on with what the world had in store for you. But it was not to be. Someone has dragged you back out of the grave and sucked your brains out too. You can't even control what you do, you can just plod around. Your friends and family are terrified of you and just want to destroy you. It's all very confusing, but also extremely irritating. Time to whack a screaming teenager or two to teach them a lesson - why did they grab the flashlight instead of something a bit more threatening?? 

You're stronger than just about anyone you run into, but you're pretty slow. Watch out for those guys with flamethrowers!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

What a big suprise, considering my avatar.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*YOU ARE A ZOMBIE* 
You had a good life. You lived, you loved, you lost. And now you were looking forward to a long eternal rest, to move on with what the world had in store for you. But it was not to be. Someone has dragged you back out of the grave and sucked your brains out too. You can't even control what you do, you can just plod around. Your friends and family are terrified of you and just want to destroy you. It's all very confusing, but also extremely irritating. Time to whack a screaming teenager or two to teach them a lesson - why did they grab the flashlight instead of something a bit more threatening?? You're stronger than just about anyone you run into, but you're pretty slow. Watch out for those guys with flamethrowers!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I Are Vampire

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What the hell is this!

YOU ARE THE BIRDS 

You try to mind your own business. You like your forests, where you can be free and roam. But someone keeps antagonizing you. Your prods for them to go away are ignored. Luckily, you're not defenseless. You've got your beaks, you've got your claws. It's time to get some payback for being bothered so much, and to get these people out for good. Just watch out for their weapons - a few shotgun blasts and you're toast!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE


Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness of velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. you tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.


Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your noc


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

YOU ARE A ZOMBIE 

You had a good life. You lived, you loved, you lost. And now you were looking forward to a long eternal rest, to move on with what the world had in store for you. But it was not to be. Someone has dragged you back out of the grave and sucked your brains out too. You can't even control what you do, you can just plod around. Your friends and family are terrified of you and just want to destroy you. It's all very confusing, but also extremely irritating. Time to whack a screaming teenager or two to teach them a lesson - why did they grab the flashlight instead of something a bit more threatening?? 

You're stronger than just about anyone you run into, but you're pretty slow. Watch out for those guys with flamethrowers!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

*YOU ARE A SKELETON*

You had a good life. You went to your eternal rest. Now many years have passed and just your bones remain, nice and clean, peaceful and quiet. Then someone comes along and animates you! You don't even have a smile or a warm hand to hold - just crunchy bones mysteriously held together. How can someone kill you? There's no brain to mush, no heart to stab. Maybe the best someone could do is mash the bones into dust, or try to take on whoever has animated you. You don't really care, you're just a collection of bones.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I Are Vampire

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

YOU ARE A MUMMY

You were one of the nobles of Egypt, living a life of richness and pleasure, eating the best meats, enjoying fresh fruit and vegetables, drinking the finest wines and beer. Your servants kept your clothes clean, your home clean and your free time very entertaining. And finally when your time was done, you were wrapped in clean linen and laid to rest with your favorite belongings. But someone disturbed your eternal rest! Who dared interrupt your most enjoyable sleep?

Not only do you wish to destroy this intruder, but you want to curse them to leave a warning for anyone else who might get these ideas! Your treasures are YOURS to enjoy for eternity! Just watch out for those with fire, and for those who come in numbers. While you're wise, you're not very quick, and can easily be overcome.


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

*What I Have Always Been and Always Shall Be*



> YOU ARE A VAMPIRE
> 
> Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.
> 
> Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


What else would I be? :smilevil:


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Im a Vampire - but of course, what else.
Funny, has anyone noticed just how the discription could be so close...

I had my first coffin bed at age 15
I've always loved the feel / look of velvet
I've worked NIGHTS for as long as I can remember (including different jobs)
I have a real habit of coming up behind the wife (or actually, any unsuspecting female) and give them a nip on the neck. (never had a complant yet).

Actually, the discription is SO close, kinda freaked me out for a second - but I guess there is nothing wrong with 'being yourself'.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I am a witch

YOU ARE A WITCH

Witches aren't physically strong, nor are they imposing. Their power is in their mind, their cunning and intelligence. They don't mind doing a bit of gathering and a bit of mixing in order to create their potions and spells. They can plan out their revenge, track down a target from afar and set it loose without warning. They do like to let their target know what is going on, so the target can suffer even more, knowing who caused it. A nice parchment or sign left behind will do the trick!

Be sure to keep a crystal ball around to glance into the future, and some incense and sweet drinks with which to seduce the unwary. But watch out for those resistant to your spells - if they get close, they can be your undoing.

Witches, Warlocks, sorcerers and sorceresses have been known throughout time. Greek and Roman legends tell of them. Sometimes they use their powers for good, helping heroes with potions of strength. In other times, they would create confusion in the mind of heroes, misleading them and hurting them with curses.

William Shakespeare's well known play MacBeth features some of the most famous witches, with the most famous quotes:

Double, double toil and trouble;
Fire burn and cauldron bubble.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You Are A Vampire


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*YOU ARE A VAMPIRE* 
Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

You Are a WITCH


Go figure...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

YOU ARE A SKELETON 

You had a good life. You went to your eternal rest. Now many years have passed and just your bones remain, nice and clean, peaceful and quiet. Then someone comes along and animates you! You don't even have a smile or a warm hand to hold - just crunchy bones mysteriously held together. How can someone kill you? There's no brain to mush, no heart to stab. Maybe the best someone could do is mash the bones into dust, or try to take on whoever has animated you. You don't really care, you're just a collection of bones. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Skeletons have always held a fascination for people. The thought that this was all that remained of us after we died, and the thought that those bones might be able to move and hurt us, is very compelling. How can you harm a creature made of only bone? 

Skeletons don't seem to be the main villans in any movies either, they're just the peons, being used to terrorize people.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Which Halloween Monster are you?

*YOU ARE A WITCH*

Witches aren't physically strong, nor are they imposing. Their power is in their mind, their cunning and intelligence. They don't mind doing a bit of gathering and a bit of mixing in order to create their potions and spells. They can plan out their revenge, track down a target from afar and set it loose without warning. They do like to let their target know what is going on, so the target can suffer even more, knowing who caused it. A nice parchment or sign left behind will do the trick!

Be sure to keep a crystal ball around to glance into the future, and some incense and sweet drinks with which to seduce the unwary. But watch out for those resistant to your spells - if they get close, they can be your undoing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Witches, Warlocks, sorcerers and sorceresses have been known throughout time. Greek and Roman legends tell of them. Sometimes they use their powers for good, helping heroes with potions of strength. In other times, they would create confusion in the mind of heroes, misleading them and hurting them with curses.

William Shakespeare's well known play *MacBeth* features some of the most famous witches, with the most famous quotes:

_Double, double toil and trouble;
Fire burn and cauldron bubble_.

and

_By the pricking of my thumbs,
Something wicked this way comes_.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

YOU ARE A WITCH

Witches aren't physically strong, nor are they imposing. Their power is in their mind, their cunning and intelligence. They don't mind doing a bit of gathering and a bit of mixing in order to create their potions and spells. They can plan out their revenge, track down a target from afar and set it loose without warning. They do like to let their target know what is going on, so the target can suffer even more, knowing who caused it. A nice parchment or sign left behind will do the trick!

Be sure to keep a crystal ball around to glance into the future, and some incense and sweet drinks with which to seduce the unwary. But watch out for those resistant to your spells - if they get close, they can be your undoing.


----------



## sickinglysweet (Aug 26, 2008)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

YOU ARE THE BIRDS 

You try to mind your own business. You like your forests, where you can be free and roam. But someone keeps antagonizing you. Your prods for them to go away are ignored. Luckily, you're not defenseless. You've got your beaks, you've got your claws. It's time to get some payback for being bothered so much, and to get these people out for good. Just watch out for their weapons - a few shotgun blasts and you're toast!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures


I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!

perhaps it's a good thing I'm still awake....*


----------



## Tiff (Sep 12, 2008)

YOU ARE A SKELETON 

You had a good life. You went to your eternal rest. Now many years have passed and just your bones remain, nice and clean, peaceful and quiet. Then someone comes along and animates you! You don't even have a smile or a warm hand to hold - just crunchy bones mysteriously held together. How can someone kill you? There's no brain to mush, no heart to stab. Maybe the best someone could do is mash the bones into dust, or try to take on whoever has animated you. You don't really care, you're just a collection of bones. 



Skeletons have always held a fascination for people. The thought that this was all that remained of us after we died, and the thought that those bones might be able to move and hurt us, is very compelling. How can you harm a creature made of only bone? 

Skeletons don't seem to be the main villans in any movies either, they're just the peons, being used to terrorize people.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

YOU ARE A FRANKENSTEIN MONSTER

Your childhood was rough, cobbled together from this and that. You finally got a hold of what was going on, and tried to be friendly. But it didn't quite work out, no matter how hard you tried. People kept trying to harm you. Finally you struck back out of self-preservation. You never really meant to have things like this, but you were surrounded by intolerance. They would pay for the way they treated you!

You're very strong, but not very quick. If you're overwhelmed by numbers and scared by fire, you can't hold out for long.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

YOU ARE A ZOMBIE 

You had a good life. You lived, you loved, you lost. And now you were looking forward to a long eternal rest, to move on with what the world had in store for you. But it was not to be. Someone has dragged you back out of the grave and sucked your brains out too. You can't even control what you do, you can just plod around. Your friends and family are terrified of you and just want to destroy you. It's all very confusing, but also extremely irritating. Time to whack a screaming teenager or two to teach them a lesson - why did they grab the flashlight instead of something a bit more threatening?? 

You're stronger than just about anyone you run into, but you're pretty slow. Watch out for those guys with flamethrowers!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

YOU ARE A WITCH 

Witches aren't physically strong, nor are they imposing. Their power is in their mind, their cunning and intelligence. They don't mind doing a bit of gathering and a bit of mixing in order to create their potions and spells. They can plan out their revenge, track down a target from afar and set it loose without warning. They do like to let their target know what is going on, so the target can suffer even more, knowing who caused it. A nice parchment or sign left behind will do the trick! 

Be sure to keep a crystal ball around to glance into the future, and some incense and sweet drinks with which to seduce the unwary. But watch out for those resistant to your spells - if they get close, they can be your undoing. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

whoop-tee-doo!

YOU ARE THE BIRDS

You try to mind your own business. You like your forests, where you can be free and roam. But someone keeps antagonizing you. Your prods for them to go away are ignored. Luckily, you're not defenseless. You've got your beaks, you've got your claws. It's time to get some payback for being bothered so much, and to get these people out for good. Just watch out for their weapons - a few shotgun blasts and you're toast!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

YOU ARE THE BIRDS - beware of deadly bird poop


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

YOU ARE The Creepster- So evil and dark that soon you will consume everyone's soul


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

I Am A Vampire :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I, too, am a vampire - how original

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I am a skeleton


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

YOU ARE A ZOMBIE 

You had a good life. You lived, you loved, you lost. And now you were looking forward to a long eternal rest, to move on with what the world had in store for you. But it was not to be. Someone has dragged you back out of the grave and sucked your brains out too. You can't even control what you do, you can just plod around. Your friends and family are terrified of you and just want to destroy you. It's all very confusing, but also extremely irritating. Time to whack a screaming teenager or two to teach them a lesson - why did they grab the flashlight instead of something a bit more threatening?? 

You're stronger than just about anyone you run into, but you're pretty slow. Watch out for those guys with flamethrowers!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Aw, I'm a little disappointed...

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing.

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I am a person of wal-mart...the scariest thing in the world...where is my spandex


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

YOU ARE A VAMPIRE 

Somewhere in your murky past, you were seduced to the dark side. You developed a fondness for velvet and dark fabrics, for long capes and dark red lipstick. You enjoy the evening, the shadow of the night. You tend to be sensual, and whether it's a new conquest or an old flame, a nibble on the neck is quite enticing. 

Keep an eye open for the unbelieving, for those who treasure an early sunrise and have a wooden stake or two in their pockets. You never know when those bat-haters will track you down and put an end to your nocturnal pleasures!


----------



## Soni (Apr 9, 2010)

YOU ARE A MUMMY

You were one of the nobles of Egypt, living a life of richness and pleasure, eating the best meats, enjoying fresh fruit and vegetables, drinking the finest wines and beer. Your servants kept your clothes clean, your home clean and your free time very entertaining. And finally when your time was done, you were wrapped in clean linen and laid to rest with your favorite belongings. But someone disturbed your eternal rest! Who dared interrupt your most enjoyable sleep?

Not only do you wish to destroy this intruder, but you want to curse them to leave a warning for anyone else who might get these ideas! Your treasures are YOURS to enjoy for eternity! Just watch out for those with fire, and for those who come in numbers. While you're wise, you're not very quick, and can easily be overcome.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Well all your kids do call you Mummy. lol


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

*What kind of monster are you?*

*I'm a skeleton.*
My bones crunch when I walk it said. Which is true cuz' my knees do that now.:xbones:


----------

